# Pregnant or menopause - negative urine test.



## ~Lindz~ (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi,

I do hope someone can help me as my GP is totally useless.   

Basically, my periods have always been regular, with my last normal period at the beginning of September.  At the right time for ovulation we had unprotected sex as I live in hope that a miracle will happen and I will fall pregnant naturally (I haven't had unprotected sex at the right time since).  In October I thought my period was starting but I only bled for half a day... since then nothing at all.  I didn't do a hpt at this stage as I thought that given my age and my dire fertility history that I am deluding myself with the idea that I might get pregnant naturally, so just assumed I'd had a very short period.  When November's didn't arrive I wondered whether I was entering perimenopause and that I'd just skipped a period.  Still thinking it was so unlikely for me to be pregnant I didn't do a pregnancy test until the beginning of January when, if I am pregnant, I would be about 16 weeks.  This was negative so I bought another brand and repeated it - still negative.  I went to see the doctor, who refused to give me blood tests or a scan as I am 46 and it is the surgery's policy not to investigate missed periods for women over 45. She merely repeated the urine test, which naturally was negative, and gave me a urine test for a bladder infection   which of course was negative!

As well as my periods suddenly stopping, I was sick twice unexpectedly a couple of months ago, and had terrible headaches for a couple of months which have now eased, and tender boobs which have now eased.  I have also put on a few pounds, my lower abdomen is distended and uncomfortable and sometimes I'm sure I can feel a fluttering in my belly, which given the negative tests I am assuming must be gas, but it doesn't feel like gas to me.  Initially my stomach only looked big in the evening but now it's looking bigger in the mornings too.

I have no menopausal symptoms such as hot flushes, mood swings and vaginal dryness, in fact I have lots of CM which indicates that my Oestrogen is high.  I also tested with an OPK to see if my LH was high (which it should be in menopause) but the test was negative meaning my LH was low.  The GP's knowledge of hormones seemed minimal and despite me having high E2 and low LH said it could be menopause and refused to do any tests or examine me.  I always thought menopause was a gradual process, not something that happened overnight, plus my mum was about 53 when she went through the change so I am a little on the young side.

There is nothing else I can think of to account for my periods suddenly stopping - I am not dieting and eat healthily, plus I am not under any stress that I can think of!

I went to see a different GP but she just looked at my notes and said that they could not do further tests because of my age and just to wait and see what happens.  Of course I would love to be pregnant but as we had 10 rounds of fertility treatment, including some failed attempts with donor eggs I think the chances of a natural conception are pretty remote... I hope this isn't a phantom pregnancy or something more sinister given my history of fibroids, polyps and an ovarian cyst.

I'm hoping some of you ladies have some experience of having pregnancy symptoms but getting negative tests... surely if I were pregnant hCG should show up in my urine by now??  Really not sure where to go from here... help!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i find it appalling they won't scan you. i reckon either go back and complain of ovary pain/bloating, see if you can get them to scan you that way (if they scan youre ovaries i assume they'd spot a pregnancy... 

or book a private scan (i can see that might be emotionally difficult but if they will scan you, should be able to arrange one quickly) at a scanning clinic and see what they can see, get them to look at your ovaries, uterus etc... at least you'd have some idea what was going on. What if there's a cyst or something? anything could be going on in there! 

i think it unlikely that you are pregnant given the repeat negative tests and how far gone you reckon you'd be - i can't see why it wouldn't show on a test. But that should be no reason not to be able to find out what's actually going on. And you obviously need to feel certain because doubt just eats into you and takes over everything. 

i hope you find someone who can help you. I don't think just sitting around and waiting to see what happens sounds like any kind of a plan, myself.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

http://www.ultrasound-direct.com/women-ultrasound-scans/pelvic-scan-well-woman/ look this sort of scan, perhaps?


----------



## ~Lindz~ (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you so much for your reply.  I think I will follow your advice and go back to the GP saying I am in pain then they'll have to do something (or so you'd hope!).  I guess it may come to getting a private scan; thanks for the link.  Story of my life when it comes to things gynaecological... too old for NHS tests so have to pay!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

last year I had to pay to get a scan to show I'd miscarried because I couldn't get the NHS to believe me! sometimes you just have to take matters into your own hands to get to the truth.


----------



## Mrsctobe (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi lindz
I'm no expert but just wanted to chime in, I'm 49 and I sometimes now have longer periods than I used to have because some cycles are annovulatory (sp?) but from what I have read menopause is a gradual thing, your periods don't just stop! After my last treatment even though I knew I wasn't pregnant I went to the nearest private fertility clinic for a beta blood test to confirm before I stopped meds. Anyway the point im making is it cost me £30 for the blood test so it didn't break the bank, is there a private clinic near you that could do a blood test? I had results back the same day. At least then you would know either way and not be in limbo?
Good luck, here's hoping
Xx


----------



## ~Lindz~ (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi Mrsctobe,

Thanks for your input. Everything I've read and researched since my periods just stopped also says that menopause is a gradual thing, and given that I have no symptoms I'm doubtful it's that, unless I'm one of those "lucky" people who just sail through it. Not that I feel that lucky because even though I'm "old" I haven't given up hope of a sibling for DD and was hoping to go back to Serum once we have saved the money.

I haven't attended any fertility clinics where I currently live as I've moved to Notts since my treatment, but I think Care UK have a centre somewhere around here.  I have to say that your idea of a private blood test is definitely a good starting point, then if that comes back negative I could fork out for a private scan to rule out anything else like a cyst.  It is terrible that just because we have reached a certain age we have to take matters into our own hands... there should be some flexibility within the NHS depending on individual circumstances. xx


----------



## ~Lindz~ (Mar 17, 2010)

Mrsctobe, I've just noticed on your signature that you are looking for a new clinic.  I would totally recommend Serum in Greece for older women... everyone I have known on this thread who went there has got pregnant eventually, even the lost causes like me(!), probably because the treatment is tailored to the individual.  Good luck with your next cycle. x


----------



## Mrsctobe (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi lindz
Thanks for your post, we are still looking at clinics and have seen lots of people recommend serum, trying to get the cash together at the moment, it's not cheap is it! 
Keep us posted if you can, and thanks for your Good luck wishes. Your little girl is lush! (welsh for lovely!)
Xx


----------



## Mum of 1 at last! (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey Lindz - Remember me?    

I came across this post entirely by chance after researching your title subject - I couldnt believe your name popped up!

I am in a similar situation and would love to know your outcome!, I came back from Penny about a month ago after another 'Definitely my last cycle   ) I had donor embryo again from the same donors as my dd so we know they are proven.

I got a faint positive on 10dpt then negatives on 11dpt & 12dpt - otd.

I started to bleed lightly on 12dpt, spoke to Penny who advised me to stop all meds.

I only bled for a couple of days - not like me at all.

Since my bfn I have had uterine 'sensations' for the want of a better word, occasionally sore boobs, a heavy feeling 'down there', more  fluid retention in my feet which still hadnt quite gone from having dd 18 months ago! just lots of weird niggles really - mainly the cramping in my uterus, oh and a few hot flushes!

I did another pg test about a week ago which was another bfn - I am now 33dp5dt and trying to work out if it is indeed the menopause ( I am now 4 or am I going to be one of those lucky ones who actually end up pg without getting positive pg tests!    

Would love to hear your outcome!

Aka Lincs Sarah xx


----------

